# fuel leak at rear , whats common?



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm thinking its the filler neck . We had just put 3/4 tank of fuel in and it started to leak at the filler neck side under the car . Is it ever a tank or usually the neck ? Just wondering before I get into hunting for the leak.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i never had a problem with the filler neck leaking but its possible. there are vent hoses attached to the neck, id check those first for cracks or bad clamps (oem clamps cutting into the hose, to be more specific).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ditto.. I've seen plenty of filler neck vent hoses dry rot and leak.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm in the midwest and lots of salt is used on roads in winter . We commonly replace necks on Toyotas , Hondas, GMs , Fords and others. They started to use salt brine in the last few years and its worse then rock salt on anything under the car . Hoses in this climate very seldom dry out . I'm 90% sure I'll find a vent tube or filler neck rotted . Will fill you end later . I'm taking it into the shop I work in at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

one of the things i hate about japanese cars - and some domestics - are the shitty wire style hose clamps that they love to use. nissan uses the shit out of them and they always end up biting deeply into the hoses and creating leaks - especially on cars that have any kind of mileage on them. my money is on them and since you mention the amount of salt you put up with, im sure that has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks , I'll look at that


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I looked and you were partially correct . Many of the small clamps are junk , but the filler pipe is bad too. Its leaking at the large curve on the bottom where the canister tube is attached to the bracket . On that area the plastic coating is split and the entire pipe section is swollen on top . I ordered a fill pipe via Rockauto with two day UPS . The local parts stores and Nissan all would have had to order it so whats 2 days when I'm saving $30-80 and its only one extra day . I used a little fuel resistant epoxy and some Seal-All to fix the leaking area until the new pipe arrives, stuff I already keep in my garage . It sealed up well and should be good until the new part arrives . I'll have to buy a bunch of worm clamps . I had about 4 small clamps and replaced a few but will need about 8 clamps total to fix all that I see are junk . The main fuel hose clamps and a few of the larger vapor clamps are like new but all the under 5/8 sizes are rusted away.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nice. my altima came from a nice and dry area to a place thats not so dry and gets heavily salted as well. if thats bad, you should check out your core support... let me know what you find - specifically, where the front of the crossmember attaches to it...


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Replaced pipe in about 3 hours . Much of time was drilling and tapping the filler neck bracket holes on the frame . The bolts snapped off easily . Also replaced all clamps and needed to get a new hose for the canister . I recommend using large head peel rivets to replace the plastic retainers that hold the pipe shield in the wheelwell, they do a tidy job of holding it in place securely .


----------

